# Might get an 89-94 240



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi, im new to the forums, and I might get a 240sx. I just want to know how much I should expect to pay for one. One with around 100k miles body decent, runs well (because i wont be able to do a swap for a few months, so I want it to last untill then). Also I would like some input on the sr20DET engine, and the dificulty/price to install is. How much should I look to spend on buying the motor. How much should I look to spend for internals, and how much should I look to spend for the install? I am a former honda fan, but I have been hearing good things about nissan.

Any, and all help is GREATLY appreciated.

-Bo


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

if you go up and search for SR20DET you'll get a thousand answers to each of these questions... hell... google will do the same...

just an FYI


----------



## niggity240SX (Dec 9, 2003)

*rust*

watch out for rust around the front strut towers.
these tend to rust and under hard driving and break apart


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

or rust under the stock spoiler if they got one


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

and rust under the mud flaps if the car has those.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

pop the hood, make sure nothings visibly wrong, check oil for water in the oil, take it for a test drive and try to take notice to things: does it shift smooth, does it jump back and forth, make odd noises, how are the brakes.. and like drift said, check under that spoiler! those things rust out on like every 240 built with one lol

and yea, almost every question you have can be completely answered with the search button up top, just takes patience and time to read through stuff


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lostincompton said:


> Also I would like some input on the sr20DET engine, and the dificulty/price to install is. How much should I look to spend on buying the motor. How much should I look to spend for internals, and how much should I look to spend for the install?


look at the pretty links in my sig


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

^^^^ you lie. those links are ugly-lookin' *thumbs down*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think they're very pretty.. i'd hit it :idhitit::idhitit:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i think they're very pretty.. i'd hit it :idhitit::idhitit:


we know you would. but we didnt need to know that :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you would hit hyperlink!?!??! you sick fuck!!! 

lol :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

:fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy:


 :asleep:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> :asleep:


jordan falls asleep during sex




just kidding  i'll stop before chris yells at me..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> jordan falls asleep during sex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg lol!!!!! :thumbup: LOL!!!!

:jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> jordan falls asleep during sex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least i'm getting some, unlike you and drift  

and no, i dont fall asleep til after sex.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bah, stop brining me into ur posts =/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bah, stop brining me into ur posts =/


eh....maybe later...you know, later next year


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahaa :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only 15 days left!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> only 15 days left!


i was thinking more along the lines of the end of the year, but good try :dumbass:


----------

